# Adding ADA soil to stocked tank



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I am about to do a little rescape which involves adding a bit more ADA soil to about 1/3 of the current substrate surface area. I am aware that this soil leeches ammonia which is probably not a good idea for the shrimps and fish i'm keeping. But i do have two filters that have been running for about a year now so the ammonia should be dealt with efficiently. What do you reckon, add soil with the fish in it or take a different route?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Can't say it will be ok for you, but I have added about 6 cups of AS to a fully matured 10 gallon tank without any issues. This tank harbored a breeding colony of CRS and I didn't notice any ill effects.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks wabisabi. I'll give it a go. But beforehand i will probably soack the soil for a day or two to reduce the initial spike and reduce clouding.


----------

